# Mothers Day Gift



## Kayakerjim (May 1, 2015)

My dad died in Jan of this year. I grabbed a lot of the wood from his shop (he was a wood carver). I made this bird house decoration from some of his wood for my mom for Mothers Day. It is spalted maple & mesquite. It was the first time i have turned mesquite but it won't be the last. The duck is one of Dad's pieces. Thanks for looking.

Jim

Reactions: Like 4 | EyeCandy! 2 | Way Cool 10


----------



## Jim Seyfried (May 1, 2015)

I like your bird house and am sure you mother will love it. Your dad's carved duck is awesome!


----------



## Tony (May 1, 2015)

Your mother will love that, awesome job. Tony


----------



## NYWoodturner (May 1, 2015)

Nice work Jim. I see the woodworking gene runs in the family


----------



## MikeMD (May 1, 2015)

Your dad was quite a talent! And I'm sorry for the loss of your father.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Nature Man (May 2, 2015)

The duck is so real looking! Amazing job! I'm sure this will be a sentimental Mother's Day for your Mom -- the bird house will mean a lot to her. Chuck


----------



## Graybeard (May 5, 2015)

That will be appreciated more than you know. The duck is well carved and beautifully painted. I love the pose, very natural looking.
Graybeard


----------



## Kevin (May 5, 2015)

Beautiful gift I'm sure your dad would be proud. He was very talented and you're obviuosly worthy to pick up his torch. Your mom will love it.


----------



## Arlin Eastman (May 6, 2015)

Kayakerjim said:


> My dad died in Jan of this year. I grabbed a lot of the wood from his shop (he was a wood carver). I made this bird house decoration from some of his wood for my mom for Mothers Day. It is spalted maple & mesquite. It was the first time i have turned mesquite but it won't be the last. The duck is one of Dad's pieces. Thanks for looking.
> 
> Jim
> 
> ...




Sorry to hear about your father passing away. By the looks of the Duck he was a superb carver.
I have been wanting to try carving but do not know what tools I need to carve the figures or the bark ones.


----------

